# It's called a toque...



## Sudden_Death

What is up with people calling them beanies? This is a beanie


----------



## ThunderChunky

Because that is what they are. Toque sounds retarded. The word we really need to concentrate on is binders. OMFG THEY ARE CALLED BINDINGS.

By the way, this is a toque, 











Here is your proof. 

Chef's Hats | Pastry School Source


----------



## hodepo

toque? i'm guessing you're from canada. toque and beanie refers to the same thing. it's just that we call it a beanie in the states and people in canada call it a toque


----------



## Donutz

Yesterday I was having a conversation with a couple of people at work who are both British. I mentioned the difference between falling with a helmet on and falling with a toque on and one of them looked confused and said "tuke?". The other Brit turned to him and said "knit hat".

I've never had to be 'translated' before. :laugh:


----------



## Sudden_Death

ThunderChunky said:


> Because that is what they are. Toque sounds retarded. The word we really need to concentrate on is binders. OMFG THEY ARE CALLED BINDINGS.
> 
> By the way, this is a toque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your proof.
> 
> Chef's Hats | Pastry School Source


I know the origin of the word as it was adapted by the French settlers and fur traders, hence why it is correct and beanie is a bastardized abomination of a an awesome word.:laugh: You gotta admit toque is funner to say than beanie. Agree fully on binders though. That shits gotta go.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Sudden_Death said:


> I know the origin of the word as it was adapted by the French settlers and fur traders, hence why it is correct and beanie is a bastardized abomination of a an awesome word.:laugh: You gotta admit toque is funner to say than beanie. Agree fully on binders though. That shits gotta go.


It makes me angrier than skinny stances. Honestly the worst thing in snowboarding. Binders are school supplies.


----------



## Jenzo

Let them Americnannaans have their beanies. Sucks most of the retail stores in Canada now call em beanies. I refuse!


----------



## Qball

It's a beanie

end thread.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

fuck that french shit, its a beanie.


----------



## ThunderChunky

The Toque and Canada is like the U.S and the Imperial system, just give it up already.


----------



## killclimbz

Boredom levels must be high today.


----------



## Jenzo

Guys this is serious, they are trying to brain wash us... we have to stick together. Yes I am bored.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Jenzo said:


> Guys this is serious, they are trying to brain wash us... we have to stick together. Yes I am bored.


no ones trying to brainwash you, call it whatever you want. i just think "toque" sounds super snobbish like most french words. sounds like what id hear those people who go to vail and aspen who wear fur boots would call it.


----------



## killclimbz

Skiers call them toques.

Snowboarders call them beanies.

We now know where you stand...


----------



## Sudden_Death

People who use the word beanie probably use the term freedom fries too.


----------



## killclimbz

Sudden_Death said:


> People who use the word beanie probably use the term freedom fries too.


'Merica fuck yeah!


----------



## HoboMaster

I have never even heard of the term "Toque".


----------



## fattrav

Jenzo said:


> Guys this is serious, they are trying to brain wash us... we have to stick together. Yes I am bored.


Aww, someones gutted that he lives in the 51st State. You know when the oil runs out in Iraqistan the Americans are coming to plunder your land. And you'll roll over and take it in the ass just like you snail eating surrender monkeys always have.



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> fuck that french shit, its a beanie.


100% Mother fucken right. Its a beanie to the real world.


----------



## Justin

fattrav said:


> Aww, someones gutted that he lives in the 51st State. You know when the oil runs out in Iraqistan the Americans are coming to plunder your land. And you'll roll over and take it in the ass just like you snail eating surrender monkeys always have.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Mother fucken right. Its a beanie to the real world.


hmmm, i could be wrong but i don't recall canada ever surrendering not that we are attacked often, 1812 is roughly the last time? besides don't you live in britians jail? i alwasys figuired there would be a lot more rapage in jail.

to those of you who have never heard of a toque, do some travaling. some times i leave canada then i have to refer to it as a bennie cause i have left neverland and headed out into the real world where most of the words are different. we separated from the real world in the early 1900s.


----------



## Jenzo

Whoa guys, talk about anger. I was making a joke. I was expecting lols not hate. Fuck all you who took it seriously. Bringing oil into it? Are you kidding me? Douche bag.


----------



## roremc

HoboMaster said:


> I have never even heard of the term "Toque".



It only used in Canada.


----------



## Ryan_T

I'm canadian...I'm just gonna leave this here. 

Togue - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



> togue noun \ˈtōg\
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of TOGUE
> : lake trout
> 
> Origin of TOGUE
> : Canadian French
> : First Known Use: 1839



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuque



> In other parts of the English-speaking world, this type of hat is more commonly referred to by other names: knit hat or knit cap, sock cap or stocking cap, watch cap, skull cap or skully, snow hat, snow cap, ski cap, tossle cap, woolly hat, chook or beanie. In Australia, New Zealand, United States, Ireland and the UK, the term beanie refers almost exclusively to the knitted hat. Conversely, In Canada the word beanie is used to denote a more rigid cap that is not knitted but rather made up of joined panels of felt, twill or other tightly woven cloth. In the United States south and midwest, especially Appalachia, it is often called a "toboggan".


I like Tuque better than Beanie.


----------



## Bones

Ryan_T said:


> I like Tuque better than Beanie.


Me too. 

No friggin' idea what a togue is though


----------



## Deviant

3 pages of this, really? Like a bunch of women arguing at a tea party and debating whether it's a purse or a handbag. 

Forget it, put it on your head, wrap your goggles around it and shred.


----------



## grafta

One sounds amusing and slightly odd until you live in a place where it is in common usage... then it sounds normal.

I love stating the obvious.

And yeah, three fricken pages?


----------



## fattrav

Deviant said:


> 3 pages of this, really? Like a bunch of women arguing at a tea party and debating whether it's a *purse or a handbag*.
> 
> Forget it, put it on your head, wrap your goggles around it and shred.


Are they not two different items? A purse is where a female keeps here money, credit cards and loyalty cards. A purse goes into a handbag, which is kinda like Doctor Who's tardis, where by its small on the outside, yet large on the inside and any item put in there becomes immediately lost, to the point where the whole handbag has to be inverted and everything tipped out to find the item.


----------



## Justin

fattrav said:


> Are they not two different items? A purse is where a female keeps here money, credit cards and loyalty cards. A purse goes into a handbag, which is kinda like Doctor Who's tardis, where by its small on the outside, yet large on the inside and any item put in there becomes immediately lost, to the point where the whole handbag has to be inverted and everything tipped out to find the item.


you sir have done a masterful job of changing the direction of this thread. bravo, *starts the slow clap* bravo.


----------



## ThunderChunky

^...


----------



## fattrav

I would take a bow....but this place is populated with criminals and someone might steal my wallet. Anyway, its a pretty go no where thread, and really I've no animosity to you Canadians and my post before was in jest, you're alright you can't chose you're heritage (btw, I only live with these criminals, im here for the sun and the money. We'd eat your kind where I come from). 

Perhaps the topic of purses and handbags would be better to talk aboot?


----------



## herzogone

fattrav said:


> Are they not two different items? A purse is where a female keeps here money, credit cards and loyalty cards. A purse goes into a handbag, which is kinda like Doctor Who's tardis, where by its small on the outside, yet large on the inside and any item put in there becomes immediately lost, to the point where the whole handbag has to be inverted and everything tipped out to find the item.


I've always heard them used pretty interchangeably, though I probably hear purse more often...
I guess that might vary by country, according to this. My wife calls what you referred to as a "purse" her "wallet", which goes into her purse. Her wallet is much larger than the kind I use that fits in my pocket though.

Getting back to the very serious original topic... :laugh: when I was a kid growing up in Rhode Island we just called them "hats" or "knit hats" or "winter hats". I live in central Mass now and I still don't think I've heard them called "beanies" much. Before snowboarding, I would have thought "beanie" referred to what the OP posted. I only know the term from snowboarding gear sites. I thought it was maybe a regional difference? :dunno: Or is it just specific to snowboarding? Maybe I was just confused on terminology due to my "mixed" Canadian and U.S. ancestry. :cheeky4:


----------



## Deviant

fattrav said:


> Are they not two different items? A purse is where a female keeps here money, credit cards and loyalty cards. A purse goes into a handbag, which is kinda like Doctor Who's tardis, where by its small on the outside, yet large on the inside and any item put in there becomes immediately lost, to the point where the whole handbag has to be inverted and everything tipped out to find the item.


Was just stirring the shit, but nice add-in to Doctor Who there. :laugh:


----------



## Justin

fattrav said:


> I would take a bow....but this place is populated with criminals and someone might steal my wallet. Anyway, its a pretty go no where thread, you Canadians are alright, just have your weird french heritage sayings (btw, I only live with these criminals, im here for the sun and the money. We'd eat your kind where I come from).
> 
> Perhaps the topic of purses and handbags would be better to talk aboot?


hmmm, bending over in prision i wouldn't be worried about my wallet... HEYO! we do have a weird french heritage... only the french are happy aboot that.

purses and handbags are my expertiese, im a mod over at purse and handbag forum. my handle is suncat, or alivefalls.


----------



## fattrav

Justin said:


> hmmm, bending over in prision i wouldn't be worried about my wallet... HEYO! we do have a weird french heritage... only the french are happy aboot that.
> 
> *purses and handbags are my expertiese, im a mod over at purse and handbag forum. my handle is suncat, or alivefalls.*


Reals? 

I heard that the Canadian Ice Hockey team (Mens of course....everyone knows that ladys can't play hockey) all have purses?

Though I haven't been to Canadia, I have heard that there is quite a separation between the normal Canadians and the French, and that the French generally can be quite arrogant towards non french speaking Canadians (or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## Justin

fattrav said:


> Reals?
> 
> I heard that the Canadian Ice Hockey team (Mens of course....everyone knows that ladys can't play hockey) all have purses?
> 
> Though I haven't been to Canadia, I have heard that there is quite a separation between the normal Canadians and the French, and that the French generally can be quite arrogant towards non french speaking Canadians (or anyone else for that matter).


yes hockey players (ice hockey to foreign devils)all carry oversized purses, mostly to touch up make up and carry extra teeth for after fights.

ya there can be some hostility back and forth between the english and french, well really quebecers vs everyone else. my dad has some business there at times and it is very different from most of canada. they are also hostile to english speaking business owners in quebec. i have heard some other stuff that im not sure about like if you walk into a retail store and you say bonjour wrong the french assoicate will walk away lol. they also almost separated from canada a while back, it got put to a vote and it was 51%-49% that they stay. if they would have kicked out some more anglos before the vote the would have left. Not sure why the anglos are so bad lol.

over at the purse/handbag forum we also have special section for fannypacks!!!! but you have to wear sandles and high black socks to post in it.


----------



## Bones

Justin said:


> my dad has some business there at times and it is very different from most of canada. they are also hostile to english speaking business owners in quebec. )


What do you expect? The freakin' anglos keep calling it a beanie! (and they can't pronounce "poutine")


----------



## Justin

lol i just remember having to take french class (manditory), that is really my biggest problem with you francos. Its mostly cause im terrible at languages, even my english is iffy. Although i was told that people from france don't like ppl from quebec cause they don't speak proper french lol maybe its just the french way?

oh and i call it a toque too you french bastard


----------



## ThunderChunky

ITS A BEANIE!!!! Canada is the only place in the world where it is called a Toque. You're not a big enough country to try to press things on other countries so stop trying.


----------



## Hodgepodge

ThunderChunky said:


> ITS A BEANIE!!!! Canada is the only place in the world where it is called a Toque. You're not a big enough country to try to press things on other countries so stop trying.


Complaining about Canada eh? you basically live in canada if you're in western new york...


----------



## Justin

ThunderChunky said:


> ITS A BEANIE!!!! Canada is the only place in the world where it is called a Toque. You're not a big enough country to try to press things on other countries so stop trying.


no one is try press anything, we are to nice for that and we are the second largest country on zee planet. learn some geography :cheeky4:. We can call it a toque if we want, you don't have too. 

Obviously i am aware of our population and that you were problably refering to that, so be for anyone gets all crazy just relax and have a sence of humour.


----------



## Donutz

ThunderChunky said:


> ITS A BEANIE!!!! Canada is the only place in the world where it is called a Toque. You're not a big enough country to try to press things on other countries so stop trying.


Listen hoser, you and your weak-ass beer don't get to tell us what to do, eh.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Donutz said:


> Listen hoser, you and your weak-ass beer don't get to tell us what to do, eh.


 It is a serious dilemma that needs to be solved. I am sick of only having Sam Adams.


----------



## Donutz

ThunderChunky said:


> It is a serious dilemma that needs to be solved. I am sick of only having Sam Adams.


BEER RUN!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderChunky

Next year when I turn 19 I'm definitely coming up. :cheeky4:


----------



## ThunderChunky

I know man, only 5 more years and I'm out. Oh and .....



*I WANT SNOW!!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin

Snowolf said:


> Five pages for this; seriously?
> 
> Man you guys need some snow and fast! Who really gives a shit what they are called? Toque, beanie, pile hat, stocking cap, knit hat, condom hat. Just put the mother fucker on your head and go ride. Same thing for your bindings, binders, clickers or cinchers; tighten em and go ride....:laugh:
> 
> Oh and Thunder, if you got out of that shit hole known as New York and moved to America, you could have good beer. :cheeky4:


this is not about toque vs beanie. this is about the degredation and and invasion of language. its about independence of countries and ideas. say no to the thought police and yes to diversity. embrace these concepts good people of snowboarding forum!

dahhh im so bored, the sunday nighter is not holding my attention.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Go Birds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin

go eli, everyone hates him so i love him... no ****.


----------



## CMSbored

Ha, my girly friend just explained to me the difference between purse, handbag, satchel, wallet, clinch, clutch and 5 other damn accessories that hold things. I am too proud to explain it here. but anyways, i call it a hat. i hate the term beanie and never heard toque.


----------



## Deviant

Deviant said:


> 3 pages of this, really?
> 
> Forget it, put it on your head, wrap your goggles around it and shred.





Snowolf said:


> Five pages for this; seriously?
> 
> Man you guys need some snow and fast! Who really gives a shit what they are called? Toque, beanie, pile hat, stocking cap, knit hat, condom hat. Just put the mother fucker on your head and go ride.


You all see now why I swear I'm related to Snowolf? It's downright creepy



Donutz said:


> Listen hoser, you and your weak-ass beer don't get to tell us what to do, eh.


Come back when you're from Ireland..:cheeky4:


----------



## Justin

lol well we can't try a full out attack. besides i would hardly call it culture... HEYO! lol you guys have your own french area but it has better music then ours.


----------



## CMSbored

Deviant said:


> You all see now why I swear I'm related to Snowolf? It's downright creepy
> 
> 
> 
> Come back when you're from Ireland..:cheeky4:


sorry but that isnt a strong beer.


----------



## Deviant

Way to edit your post there CMS, haha. What beer were you referring to specifically? Did the Winking Lizard beer tour here and they had all kinds of dark beers, but this happens to be my go-to brew (and Youngs Double Chocolate Stout).


----------



## Justin

Snowolf said:


> True but we don't let them try to run our country. We periodically drown em out when they get uppity.


ya we iced over the province in 98 but that was a while ago.
ice storm quebec - Google Search


----------



## Bones

Justin said:


> ya we iced over the province in 98 but that was a while ago.


Yeah, thanks very little for that. Although I'd even take ice right now.


----------



## Justin

lol ya that was pretty rough, we got some of it in ontario (i grew up there) if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## CMSbored

Deviant said:


> Way to edit your post there CMS, haha. What beer were you referring to specifically? Did the Winking Lizard beer tour here and they had all kinds of dark beers, but this happens to be my go-to brew (and Youngs Double Chocolate Stout).


nitro steamboat and 7200 stout are my favorites. they are local brews so if youre ever in wyoming, get some.

another one is Pryopysm porter

heres the description of them.

Nitro Steamboat Oatmeal Stout - Smooth and creamy best describes this beer. Chocolate malt creates the intense color while adding just a touch of roasted flavor. A large amount of rolled oats enhances this stout’s body and nitrogen head creaminess. Breakfast in a glass!
August 21, 2010; Saratoga Steinley Cup, Saratoga, WY – Voted People’s Choice

Pryopysm Porter - A thick, rich chocolate/rye porter inspired by the Greek god Priapus. A special balance of chocolate, rye and caramel malts with just enough hops yield a chewy texture with a hint of rye tang. A beer for the most rigid of dark beer lovers.


i like all beers and by no means a connoisseur


----------



## dreampow

I think it was all meant to be in jest, just some testosterone mixed in with the humor 

By the way a beanie is like a small baby bean

A toque is something you do with a joint

The real term you are all looking for is obviously wooly hat

and thats coming from where your language started from people suck it up:cheeky4:


----------



## JDMPenn

OP=failed thread.


----------



## C.B.

beanie sounds retarded, toque or stocking cap is what i say


----------



## killclimbz

God damn Canadians, have to do everything "their" way. Calling beanies toques, putting square tires on their cars...


----------



## Justin

killclimbz said:


> God damn Canadians, have to do everything "their" way. Calling beanies toques, putting square tires on their cars...


how would you know if your suspension is working if you put round tires on your car?


----------



## fattrav

Snowolf said:


> You know an awful lot about this subject, I am becoming a bit concerned about you. Does your purse have to match your high heels?...:cheeky4:


The only colour coding I've ever been concerned with is, if the carpets matches the drapes and the colour scheme on my all Burton set up. My wallet does not match my* jandals*.


----------



## Donutz

For the record, Guiness is a very _efficient_ beer. It's a beer and a meal at the same time.


----------



## GreatScott

"The word Toque is *Arabic *"طوق" for "Round" and "طاقية" "Taqia" for "Hat" originally for something "Round" that has an opening." - Wiki

You damn terrorists! Trav is right... keep it up froggies, we're coming for you next!


----------



## GreatScott

Snowolf said:


> From now on we're rockin freedom beanies!


Fuck yeah!


----------



## Donutz

....
.
.
.
toques.
.
.
.


----------



## SimonB

Can't wait for the snow to fall so I can wear my tuque


----------



## CMSbored

stocking cap or knit hat. thats how its said in most of wyoming and parts of minnesota. so that clearly means that its correct to say stocking cap or knit hat. :laugh:


----------



## grafta

In Neu Zeeelund its Beanie too... oh and we say Aluminium wrong too... oh and we say "chilly bin". Haha, actually I got shit for calling the "trash can" "rubbish bin" when I first arrived in Canadia


----------



## Donutz

OK, I fully admittoque Canada's in a minority on this.toque And I'll try toqueto respect majority rule. But your beer's toquestill coloured (not colored) water.


----------



## CMSbored

Donutz said:


> OK, I fully admittoque Canada's in a minority on this.toque And I'll try toqueto respect majority rule. But your beer's toquestill coloured (not colored) water.



i sometimes like to chew my beer. water is not chewy haha. Wait so is Under ARMOUR not MURCAN?


----------



## Deviant

Donutz said:


> OK, I fully admittoque Canada's in a minority on this.toque And I'll try toqueto respect majority rule. But your beer's toquestill coloured (not colored) water.


Well next time you're "oot and aboot" shopping for your next *BEANIE.*...

..screw it I don't know where I was going with that. Anyways, I gotta admit America has serious issues...




























and _unlike_ the US you don't kill everyone that you disagree with, which is always nice. Wow, now that I really think about it...


----------



## snowklinger

Snowolf said:


> Dude! That is SO Oregon!!!!


reminds me of CO too. stoners start thinking about something, next thing you know we are 15mph+ under wondering whatup with the headlights behind us....oh yea i'm driving too...


----------



## JDMPenn

Snowolf said:


> Dude! That is SO Oregon!!!!


I'm not sure if I can handle moving back to Oregon to doing 50-60mph on the freeway vs 80mph I do everyday here in California. Its gonna be brutal.


----------



## Jenzo

I'm posting this again because it took me at least 5 mins to make.


----------



## killclimbz

This is going for the thread of the year award...


----------



## Grizz

Donutz said:


> But your beer's still coloured (not colored) water.


Sure all us 'mericans have to drink is beer like Kokanee and Labatt Blue. :cheeky4:

You do know that Labatts also brews bud and bud light?


----------



## Grizz

Jenzo said:


> I'm posting this again because it took me at least 5 mins to make.


Thanks for the seizure.


----------



## Donutz

Grizz said:


> Sure all us 'mericans have to drink is beer like Kokanee and Labatt Blue. :cheeky4:
> 
> You do know that Labatts also brews bud and bud light?


Yeah, we don't like to talk about that... 

Seriously, I hate Kokanee. Their commercials are funny, but the beer.... :dunno:


----------



## Sudden_Death

killclimbz said:


> This is going for the thread of the year award...


You're welcome.


----------



## fattrav

grafta said:


> In Neu Zeeelund its Beanie too... oh and we say Aluminium wrong too... oh and we say "chilly bin". Haha, actually I got shit for calling the "trash can" "rubbish bin" when I first arrived in Canadia


I get some weird looks for saying chilly bin and jandal here...


----------



## Sudden_Death




----------



## jyuen

blame canada! blame canada!


----------



## Sudden_Death

Snowolf said:


> In the interest of international diplomacy, I move to forgo the use of both "beanie" and the ridiculously french sounding "Tuque" for the accepted term "Skully" or "Scullies"
> 
> This is truly a win win as you will now see thanks to the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> 
> 
> What is not to love here? you could be asking a beautiful snow bunny for a blow job or a hat...:dunno:
> 
> "hey doll, I could really go for a really good skully, Its cold out there tonight"


I second this motion. I would have no problem replacing toque with this.


----------



## C.B.

Scully sounds worse than beanie.

Stocking cap end o discussion.

(edit: didn't catch the BJ reference.....clever)


----------



## grafta

C.B. said:


> Scully sounds worse than beanie.


I'm with you on that.



C.B. said:


> Stocking cap end o discussion.


But not buying this one. Stocking cap sounds more like what dudes wear under their new era caps, you know the thing made of the stretchy 'stocking' material


----------



## grafta

Do-rag


----------



## butteryNS

its just the cultural differences and who really cares?

We say color, Brits say colour.

We say tires, they say tyres.

quit being so intolerant.


----------



## grafta

butteryNS said:


> quit being so intolerant.


I don't think it's about intolerance so much, more like some bored people having something to talk about and having a laugh while poking fun at their neighbours in different countries :thumbsup:


----------



## aplummer

butteryNS said:


> its just the cultural differences and who really cares?
> 
> We say color, Brits say colour.
> 
> We say tires, they say tyres.
> 
> quit being so intolerant.


 i agree with you, but they are only spelling difference, pronunciation is still the same if you take the accent out. 

people that take most offence to these changing of names are the ones that have never left their own country or even their own state.


----------



## grafta

aplummer said:


> people that take most offence to these changing of names are the ones that have never left their own country or even their own state.


yup, and like i said earlier. It all becomes normal pretty fast when you live in any new place for a bit


----------



## Deviant

butteryNS said:


> its just the cultural differences and who really cares?
> 
> We say color, Brits say colour.
> 
> We say tires, they say tyres.
> 
> quit being so intolerant.


Way to take this thread far too seriously.

Ok if we're out skully, beanie, toque... I propose "snowboard hat" (?)


----------



## grafta

Deviant said:


> I propose "snowboard hat" (?)


Done deal! From now on...


----------



## C.B.

butteryNS said:


> its just the cultural differences and who really cares?
> 
> We say color, Brits say colour.
> 
> We say tires, they say tyres.
> 
> quit being so intolerant.


It's not intolerance, my way is simply better than everyone else's


----------



## xDOTY

I say beanie, my friend from Canadia (Yes, I did that on purpose) calls it a toque. It honestly doesn't bother me, because I know exactly what he is talking about and he knows what I am talking about. It doesn't matter tbh.


----------



## Pickle

i just call it a hat..


----------



## Grizz

Loonie... Kraft dinner... back bacon.... wtf? BTW learn how to spell "check" eh! I blame you for the Bieber.






another vote for "hat".:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

Grizz said:


> Loonie... Kraft dinner... back bacon.... wtf? BTW learn how to spell "check" eh! I blame you for the Bieber.


And Celine Dion. And poutine. Well, poutine's good.

Wait, Kraft Dinner? That's Canadian?


----------



## Jenzo

Donutz said:


> And Celine Dion. And poutine. Well, poutine's good.
> 
> Wait, Kraft Dinner? That's Canadian?


Well, it's not British.. I think they call it Pot Noodle.

Also what is with Brits calling a sweater a jumper? Every time I read or hear that I picture a British man in a 1 piece bouncing in one of these.


----------



## herzogone

Donutz said:


> And Celine Dion. And poutine. Well, poutine's good.
> 
> Wait, Kraft Dinner? That's Canadian?


Well, the term "Kraft Dinner" is Canadian, since it is just what you guys seem to use to incorrectly refer to the product properly known as Kraft Mac and Cheese. :cheeky4:

Also, I agree with your first statement :laugh:


----------



## Donutz

herzogone said:


> Well, the term "Kraft Dinner" is Canadian, since it is just what you guys seem to use to incorrectly refer to the product properly known as Kraft Mac and Cheese. :cheeky4:


I just went into the kitchen and checked. The box actually says "Kraft Dinner". _That_ may be the Canadian market.

Now if I could get them to draw a toque on it...


----------



## Sudden_Death

Donutz said:


> I just went into the kitchen and checked. The box actually says "Kraft Dinner". _That_ may be the Canadian market.
> 
> Now if I could get them to draw a toque on it...


Make sure to have it with a butter tart for desert for a really Canadian dinner.


----------



## SimonB

Donutz said:


> I just went into the kitchen and checked. The box actually says "Kraft Dinner". _That_ may be the Canadian market.
> 
> Now if I could get them to draw a toque on it...


What? I thought KD was for broke students....


----------



## IdahoFreshies

HOW HAS THIS THREAD GONE ON FOR 12 PAGES


----------



## ALF -UK

beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie

and - stop picking on us Brits - WE ROCK!!


----------



## JeffreyCH

TOQANIE!!! Learn it, know it, live it...start the revolution 

** On a side note, I keep seeing quotes from Snowolf but not the original posts?? What's up with that?


----------



## fattrav

JeffreyCH said:


> TOQANIE!!! Learn it, know it, live it...start the revolution
> 
> ** On a side note, I keep seeing quotes from Snowolf but not the original posts?? What's up with that?


Well, at the moment this thread shows on my computer as having twelve pages, but I can't open the 12th one...


----------



## SimonB

fattrav said:


> Well, at the moment this thread shows on my computer as having twelve pages, but I can't open the 12th one...


same thing here... it happened in a couple of threads recently...


----------



## JeffreyCH

Mine only shows 7 pages because I have my user settings to show 20 posts per page rather then 10. When I click on page 7 it comes back to page 6??? I'm gonna put on my toqanie and forget bout it


----------



## fattrav

JeffreyCH said:


> Mine only shows 7 pages because I have my user settings to show 20 posts per page rather then 10. When I click on page 7 it comes back to page 6??? I'm gonna put on my toqanie and forget bout it


At one stage it was showing 13 pages. I can only dream about it being cold enough to wear a beanie here...


----------



## Donutz

ALF -UK said:


> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie
> beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie, beanie


Toque, toque, toque....

Aw, forget it. Too derivative!


----------



## fattrav

Donutz said:


> Toque, toque, toque....
> 
> Aw, forget it. Too derivative!


The thing I dont get is, how can someone from the UK come on here and mock peoples language...they are the worst murderers of the English language that there is. And then there's the teeth thing....


----------



## Donutz

SimonB said:


> What? I thought KD was for broke students....


Know what's really surprisingly good? KD + a can of tuna. Poor man's tuna casserole.


----------



## herzogone

Donutz said:


> I just went into the kitchen and checked. The box actually says "Kraft Dinner". _That_ may be the Canadian market.
> 
> Now if I could get them to draw a toque on it...


I stand corrected. :laugh: I guess I never actually saw a box of it any of the times I was in Canada. I always thought it was just selective reading of the box label which in the U.S. says "Kraft Macaroni and Cheese Dinner". This is the one, true 'merican Kraft Mac and Cheese (sadly, no beanies are depicted):


----------



## Donutz

The Canadian version...


----------



## fattrav

Is....is that Kraft Dinner wearing a beanie?


----------



## Deviant

SimonB said:


> What? I thought KD was for broke students....


No that's Ramen noodles.


----------



## ALF -UK

fattrav said:


> The thing I dont get is, how can someone from the UK come on here and mock peoples language...they are the worst murderers of the *English language *that there is. And then there's the teeth thing....


Wasnt a mock, we just call it a beanie, there was some debate earlier in this thread that Brits called it a 'knit hat' meh, and as for murderers of the english language, i'd draw your attention to the bold itallics above, i'm English and it is the English language after all. I have to conceed we do kill it, and , not all Brits have bad teeth. 



Forgive me supporting an American point of view that is a 'beanie hat' tho


----------



## Jenzo

ALF -UK said:


> Forgive me supporting an American point of view that is a 'beanie hat' tho


You can never be forgiven. Just go back to the corner and finish your figgy pudding :laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Toque or Beanie, anyone who claims Americans brew weak beer is being lazy. Flying Dog is brewed a mere 70 miles from my house and they brew beers that would put you in a coma:


















Seriously, that stuff is like Special Ed in a pint glass.


----------



## herzogone

fattrav said:


> Is....is that Kraft Dinner wearing a beanie?


That one is clearly Photoshopped (I can tell by the pixels  ), here in the U.S. our Kraft Mac and Cheese wears _real_ beanies.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Beanie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

